# Livery in Hythe, Fawley, calshot etc



## smellsofhorse (23 August 2014)

Potentially could be moving to the New Forest area, we think these areas may be a place to start.
So any livery yards around here?
I've looked on NFED.
Seen the website for Decoy pond farm.

Any others?

Thanks


----------



## Faithkat (24 August 2014)

Ipley Manor
Mopley Farm

Have a look at the NFED Business Directory and "Stables, livery, grazing offered"


----------



## neddy man (24 August 2014)

try liveryfinder.co.uk or liverylist.co.uk there are 50 livery yards within the 3 addresses happy hunting


----------



## sunnyone (26 August 2014)

Out of curiosity I checked livery list. Like many other websites it takes no account of the fact that Fareham and many other of the Hampshire sites are across the other side of that expanse of water known as the Solent. By road they must be 40+ miles away. Hence the real nearest yard on their site is at Sway.
OP you could try the yard at the bottom of Clay pits Lane, Dibden. Mine was there many years back and we could ride up to the forest in about 20 mins or so. Your horse does need to be traffic proof though as you would have to cross the main road.


----------



## Montmorency (27 August 2014)

I think Ipley usually has a wait list so put your name down sooner rather than later!

There's also Birchlands Farm which does livery, Homestead equestrian (I think that's the official name), and foxhills farm. Not really sure what any of them are like but I know some people at Birchlands and they are long term liveries.


----------



## smellsofhorse (27 August 2014)

sunnyone said:



			Out of curiosity I checked livery list. Like many other websites it takes no account of the fact that Fareham and many other of the Hampshire sites are across the other side of that expanse of water known as the Solent. By road they must be 40+ miles away. Hence the real nearest yard on their site is at Sway.
OP you could try the yard at the bottom of Clay pits Lane, Dibden. Mine was there many years back and we could ride up to the forest in about 20 mins or so. Your horse does need to be traffic proof though as you would have to cross the main road.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I have noticed the water issue too!
Also with searching for houses, yes it's within the mileage specified but it across the water, on the isle of White etc!

My is traffic proof which but I we we do hack out together I lead my draught on her pony so wouldn't want a really busy road.


----------



## Faithkat (28 August 2014)

Try NFED ad 110285


----------



## LiveryList (2 September 2014)

Hi, unfortunately it is not the website itself but the Google maps software. Ironically I run LiveryList and am actually from Southampton so know the water is there but the maps do not! Its not just there but it doesn't understand the Welsh coast either or allow for any passing over water without calculating distances, I assume it is 'as the crow flies'! I have looked into this and moaned to my web guys many times but to upgrade is ridiculous money hence why I (and many other websites of all sorts) stick with the cheaper one! My theory being that if you're looking for a yard in the local area and its listed as the wrong mileage you'll notice its out- as you rightly have!!!


----------



## smellsofhorse (6 September 2014)

There must be a way to calculate the dusts are taking in to account the water, the maps on my I phone works it out correctly without sending me through a river!


----------



## smellsofhorse (6 September 2014)

Faithkat said:



			Try NFED ad 110285
		
Click to expand...

I did see this but it doesn't mention an arena.
I have email them though. Thanks


----------

